# King of Hell



## Freija (Nov 28, 2004)

​

300 years ago a man named Majeh died, he was known as the most powerful swordsman in history. When he died he was taken to the Moorim of the next world, a place where martial artists who have surpassed the limits through occult means are placed, when the inhabitants learned who he was, 50 of them attack him at the same time, and he easily slaughtered them all.

Fearing his power, the King of hell places a strength suppressing seal upon Majeh, that reverts his body to that of a child but preserves his power so he can't use his full power due to the small body, and gives him the job of an envoy to the next world.

When 7 of the most dangerous fiends of the Moorim escapes to the real world, Majeh is put back into his original body(against his will) and sets out on the mission to bring them back to the next world.


----------



## mpthread (Nov 28, 2004)

it is awesome, but I have never heard of a group who translated it


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2006)

yea, reading the korean mangas in BnN is the best way to get them.....or you could buy them.


----------



## trinty (Jan 24, 2006)

king of hell, kicks ass.


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2006)

Yea, its probably one of my fav. manwah....


----------



## Kaki (Jun 20, 2006)

its not bad.....just read/buy it at your bookstore.


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 21, 2006)

I made a topic but it must of been deleted but yeah it's a great manga, i love to read it.


----------



## elektroniks (Oct 29, 2006)

*Kingof Hell*

has anyone read the manga King of Hell. I have up to 4 volume on my comp. and want to know if they are more.

*EDIT*
Here's the wiki bio. 

I'm thinking of starting a pimping project on this if enough people show interests.


----------



## isanon (Oct 30, 2006)

7 volumes are out with 3 chapters mising from vol 6


----------



## Freija (Oct 30, 2006)

i have 11 volumes of it >_> 3 more on the way


----------



## isanon (Oct 30, 2006)

:amazed send me send me and il stop stalking you 
for a day


----------



## Crowe (Nov 1, 2006)

Freija said:


> i have 11 volumes of it >_> 3 more on the way


I'll send you 5$ if you scan it >_>


----------



## Freija (Nov 1, 2006)

bah, i should never have mentioned i had the volumes n_n


*Spoiler*: __ 



Majeh can do Kame-Hame-Ha





*Spoiler*: __ 



yes i scanned this kamehameha scene for k1nj3 i just showed it in the scanner and scanned so it's low qual


----------



## Crowe (Nov 1, 2006)

Y u b hatin?


----------



## Freija (Nov 1, 2006)

but it's so much trouble to scan n_n


----------



## Crowe (Nov 1, 2006)

Everything in life can't be easy...how do you think you were able to read 20th CB / Death Note / Naruto etc? Someone scans them. I've done my share of scanning too, give your share to the manga community <3

Where did you buy it btw? Is there some mangastore in sweden other then the Sci-Fi bookstore?


----------



## Freija (Nov 1, 2006)

i use Adlibris, they got tons of mangas





they got dangu and shit too, but it's called Shaman warriors i think or something



edit: i'll maybe scan tomorrow, if im not lazy


----------



## Crowe (Nov 1, 2006)

Oh. Awesome, which chapters/volume will you scan? 

That store seems pretty good, I actually bought my BoTI v14 for like 14 ? which is like 160kr I'd guess and this store is selling it for like 130kr


----------



## Freija (Nov 1, 2006)

well, if i scan it, i'll start with the entire vol 8 


and yeah, the store is good, and it got tons of manga


----------



## elektroniks (Nov 1, 2006)

please send me scans


----------



## Oskar von Reuental (Nov 1, 2006)

I'll give you my first-born if you scan it. .____.


----------



## Crowe (Nov 5, 2006)

Come on Freija....


----------



## elektroniks (Nov 5, 2006)

Do it for your fellow King of Hell readers.


----------



## Mongoloid Gnome (Nov 5, 2006)

Wow, this manhwa looks awesome. I want moreeeee! =D


----------



## Crowe (Nov 6, 2006)

Keep it up Freija D:


----------



## Freija (Nov 6, 2006)

yeah i will scan another chap in an hour or so, just gotta drink my tea first(i have a really bad cold :/)


----------



## Crowe (Nov 6, 2006)

Sweet. Is it possible to request v05 ch 04+ ? I can only find the three first chapters in that volume on lurk


----------



## Crowe (Nov 7, 2006)

"You must spread some semen before..." Thanks a lot.


----------



## k1nj3 (Nov 9, 2006)

I'd rep you if i could peter ;_;


someone rep him for me


----------



## Freija (Nov 13, 2006)

i'll scan the remaining chaps of KoH vol 8 tomorrow


----------



## k1nj3 (Nov 13, 2006)

yay cool


----------



## Freija (Jan 5, 2007)

i should start scanning this crap again


----------



## Kaki (Jan 6, 2007)

I think you can get up to like 15 at least in some bookstores.....


----------



## Tenderfoot (Jan 6, 2007)

The links where dead Peter, either way my bad. This manga reminds me of Dragonball....still love it irregardless. Anyone know Chung  and Dohwa willl return stronger 
For some reason i think irregardless Chug will end up Majeh's apprentice, or Majeh will give Chung some traini


----------



## Mori` (Jan 29, 2007)

bump

just read all the stuff i found on lurk, decent series. Fun and enjoyable and Majeh makes for a great main character


----------



## Freija (Aug 18, 2007)

hmmm i shall start scanning this again FOR THE GREATER GOOD!


----------



## Muk (Aug 19, 2007)

is there a place i can get volum 10+ that isn't lurk or mircx college router being a pain


----------



## ez (Aug 19, 2007)

[AonE​_-​_Conclave]​_Devil​_May​_Cry​_-​_09​_[516E092F].avi has up to ch3 of volume 11.

oh and I hope Freija scans the higher up volumes as i'm officially a KoH addict


----------



## Freija (Aug 19, 2007)

XDDD ill start scanning vol 12 ? or should i start on vol 11?


----------



## Freija (Aug 19, 2007)

Im getting vol 15-16 on monday/tuesdayish


----------



## Arios (Aug 19, 2007)

Well I live in the UK and to be honest I'm not sure what the latest release is here.  Even though I said I bought up to volume 7 every time I went in to the bookshop, volume 5 was always missing and that's why I eventually resorted to scans


----------



## Freija (Aug 19, 2007)




----------



## Arios (Aug 19, 2007)

I don't really buy anything online, I just wander into shops and pick things up when I'm out


----------



## Freija (Aug 19, 2007)

XD if i did that i'd get shitty swedish translations, and the swedish language ruins every single cool thing about the texts 

also i found a good site for me with awesome prices for mangas :3


----------



## ez (Aug 19, 2007)

haoscans kind of has slow releases so it'd be cool if you started on volume 11 but if it's too much work go ahead and start on 12


----------



## Freija (Aug 19, 2007)

nah i can go on 11, which chap should i start scanning on ?


----------



## ez (Aug 19, 2007)

Quality was just fine


----------



## Freija (Aug 19, 2007)

I take rep or credit cards :3


----------



## ez (Aug 19, 2007)

i cant rep you atm cause i've done so too much in the past 24 hrs. Besides not like it would give you much, but i'll do so anyways


----------



## Freija (Aug 19, 2007)

XDDDD rep is always welcome in any quantity


----------



## Mori` (Aug 20, 2007)

hoh shit thread revival, must catch up :3


----------



## Freija (Aug 20, 2007)

I'll scan another chap tonight when i get home from work, so in around 9h ish


----------



## ez (Aug 20, 2007)

awesome xD


----------



## Arios (Aug 20, 2007)

Crazy Dog looks awesome lol 

Thanks for scanning the chapter Freija.


----------



## ez (Aug 20, 2007)

moar  Crazy Dog does indeed look badass


----------



## Arios (Aug 20, 2007)

Lets hope he kicks some major ass.....what am I saying, of course he'll kick ass that's all the characters do really XD

Would've been good to see that huge kid from the tournament fight him


----------



## Freija (Aug 21, 2007)

The huge kid got his ass beat by some random fighter, he weren't that strong... also Doggie will be badass as usual, but yeh, new chap later tonight, got to work now


----------



## Arios (Aug 21, 2007)

I know the huge kid was weak, but he was only 13 wasn't he?  Seeing as all the other little guys got turned into zombies and such there was hope for him.

Anyway....new chapter, cool


----------



## Freija (Aug 21, 2007)

sorry guys imma have to go back on my word... no chap tonight, im to dead beat from work after school, and i got to study for this test tomorrow so i can get my tablet-pc (laptop) from school :3


----------



## Arios (Aug 21, 2007)

No problem.  Good luck with the test thingy


----------



## ez (Aug 21, 2007)

it's alright man ;] don't stress over it. Upload when you can


----------



## Freija (Aug 22, 2007)

*Spoiler*: _spoilers vol 15-16_ 



EPIC FUCKING BATTLE VS MOON JU AND THAT FUCKING BITCH EVIL DEMON, CERBERUS FUCKING ROCKS!!! And Majeh got more tricks up his sleeve than David Blaine....

we learn alittle more about Cerberus, and the party is sent out to the gobi desert(Majeh only accepts cause he has nothing else to do =)) Crazy Dog's mind is restored to a certain level... that of a frikkin kid D: but he joins Majeh and C to the Gobi desert...


and on the preview to vol 17 it says we'll learn about Majehs human life and shit.




ill scan a chap later tonight, don't worry guys


----------



## Freija (Aug 22, 2007)

Wouter, did you like it ?


----------



## Freija (Aug 23, 2007)

hehe, im kinda disappointed in the lack of people reading this...


----------



## Arios (Aug 23, 2007)

Thanks for the chapter dude, LOL at the Insane Hounds.

Oh and awesome avy


----------



## Dave (Aug 23, 2007)

im gunna start to read this!


----------



## ez (Aug 23, 2007)

Yeah King of Hell definitely deserves more attention.


----------



## Freija (Aug 23, 2007)

Arios said:


> Thanks for the chapter dude, LOL at the Insane Hounds.
> 
> Oh and awesome avy


XD wait until this entire mess is cleared up, then you'll go LOL at the insane hounds 
*Spoiler*: _vol16_ 



and at the Gobi desert thingy with them XDDD 






Dave said:


> im gunna start to read this!


good


ezxx said:


> Yeah King of Hell definitely deserves more attention.



word


----------



## Freija (Aug 27, 2007)

so good and bad news....


bad news, no chap tonight or tomorrow


good news, on wednesday = rest of vol 11...


----------



## ez (Aug 27, 2007)

I like the good news


----------



## Freija (Aug 27, 2007)

i might throw in the first chap of vol 12 if i am in a really good mood


----------



## Fusian (Aug 29, 2007)

Is king of hell still being released in Korea? Does anyone know if it's finished and it's just a matter of getting the translations, or is it still going on?


----------



## Fusian (Aug 29, 2007)

Hmm...Oh well, I still got at least 9 more volumes to look forward to then. (I'm up to volume 12)


----------



## ez (Aug 29, 2007)

woot :d ty 4 the hard work as always


----------



## Freija (Aug 29, 2007)

keep spreading the word of the awesomeness KoH is, i want more people in this thread.. i want discussions T_T


also im gonna try hurrying things up with the scans to Raven Ghost Isle arc.


----------



## k1nj3 (Aug 29, 2007)

I would like to rep freija now, could someone do it for me?


----------



## Mukuro (Aug 29, 2007)

I have volume 6...but what is the latest out?


----------



## Freija (Aug 29, 2007)

16 is the latest one that came out. it's FUCKING EPIC if i may add.


oh yeah, i fixed the first post


----------



## Freija (Aug 29, 2007)

i am -_- ;;


----------



## Mukuro (Aug 29, 2007)

Sweet...Hao and Freija.

Freija you buy it in Swedish?


----------



## Freija (Aug 29, 2007)

nope that's just a straight out scan, i buy english versions, there's no way in hell i'd buy anything in swedish


----------



## pek the hero (Aug 29, 2007)

No. He buys it in english. Sweden only have DB translated.


----------



## Freija (Aug 29, 2007)

Also you forgot to mention... Swedish makes everything sound so fucking stupid.


----------



## Freija (Aug 29, 2007)

... Sentinel stop, this thread is holy, no spamming and stuf fhere plz. keep it clean.


----------



## Mukuro (Aug 29, 2007)

Freija said:


> nope that's just a straight out scan, i buy english versions, there's no way in hell i'd buy anything in swedish


Oh...so, how long has this manhwa been going then? It's not finished, right?


----------



## Freija (Aug 29, 2007)

oh, well its not finished by tokyopop atleast, it's said 21 volumes for a few motnhs on their homepage, but they maybe haven't updated it in awhile (they didn't update the SDK volumes for over 2 years -_-;


----------



## Arios (Aug 29, 2007)

Crazy Dog vs Dohak is just awesome already


----------



## Freija (Aug 30, 2007)

XDDDDD another delay


ill scan the entire vol 12 on hmmm does saturday/sunday sound good ?


----------



## ez (Aug 30, 2007)

that sounds just fine


----------



## Freija (Aug 30, 2007)

well i got a new cellphone today, and i somehow screwed up something, so i ended up playing around with it XDDD  (opening it and shit ) and totally lost track of time XD when i came around again i was too tired to scan


----------



## Jackalkid (Aug 31, 2007)

Freija I know u're tired or busy or something.... 
but could you possibly resend those links of vol 11 ch. 4 onwards pls?
coz the links are dead so....


----------



## Freija (Sep 2, 2007)

UWAAAAAAAAH just scanned entire vol 12, currently uploading it... and can someone upload those chaps for the above user ?


----------



## ez (Sep 2, 2007)

thanks for vol12  really insane dl speed....700 kb/s


----------



## Freija (Sep 2, 2007)

ahahah you bastards better start spreading the word of this, i want more people in this thread D:


----------



## Arios (Sep 2, 2007)

Freija said:


> ahahah you bastards better start spreading the word of this, i want more people in this thread D:



Well every time I look at the users viewing the thread there's a different person, they just don't post


----------



## ez (Sep 2, 2007)

ive tried but it seems no one wants to just start reading it  Moridin was supposed to start reading it again but he's busy now...or something along those lines


----------



## Freija (Sep 2, 2007)

they should start posting  i want more comments, and i wanna see your predictions about future chapters so i can see how accurate guesses you make 


well, peK gonna catch up this week he said.


----------



## Muk (Sep 2, 2007)

hmm i don't remember where  stopped with this manga >_>;

but thx for 12


----------



## Freija (Sep 2, 2007)

hehe all for the pleasure of KoH fans  and if you tell me the last thing you remember you read i could prob pinpoint where you stopped


----------



## Muk (Sep 2, 2007)

something about a time skip and the girl getting a demonic whip or something

and they all meet again

that's like all i remember


----------



## Freija (Sep 2, 2007)

that's vol 13... you just spoiled some stuff with the demonic whip thingie XD


----------



## ez (Sep 2, 2007)

pretty good volume. I'm kind of surprised that Dohwa and Chung poong left him. Oh and the insane hounds lived! D: 

I'm thinking Dohwa will end up being possessed by one of the demons in that cave or just something bad happens to here.


----------



## Freija (Sep 2, 2007)

ezxx said:


> pretty good volume. I'm kind of surprised that Dohwa and Chung poong left him. Oh and the insane hounds lived! D:



well, they felt like they had other stuff to do :/ 



*Spoiler*: _vol 13_ 



they join majeh again :3 together with Young and Cerberus


----------



## Muk (Sep 2, 2007)

Freija said:


> that's vol 13... you just spoiled some stuff with the demonic whip thingie XD




was that still vol 13? cause i can't remember what they were about to do afterwards >_>;


----------



## ez (Sep 2, 2007)

Freija said:


> well, they felt like they had other stuff to do :/
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



I figured they'd return sooner or later. Good thing chase returns as well :] and Lol Cerberus...I hope it's powerful and Majeh fights one of the demons again.


----------



## Freija (Sep 2, 2007)

to quote Majeh 
*Spoiler*: _vol 16_ 



"in his original form, even i would have a hard time defeating him" <-- in his unsealed form using heavens arrows







> was that still vol 13? cause i can't remember what they were about to do afterwards >_>;



*Spoiler*: _vol 13_ 



go to raven ghost isle


----------



## Majeh (Sep 3, 2007)

ive stopped at vol 10 can some1 gimme a good place to get vol 11-where its at now =-)

nvm i see ur scanning them freija ....id rep u but it wont let me..=\


----------



## Freija (Sep 3, 2007)

yeah im repbanned XD try sasusakuFANART it requires you to join their irc channel though


----------



## Majeh (Sep 3, 2007)

the manga is pimp and majeh is funny but at the same time very powerful...its too bad about that damn seal =\

if ur still scanning freija id be glad to w8 for ur scans =-)


----------



## Freija (Sep 3, 2007)

hehhe i am, but im at like vol 13 atm


and i recommend you buy them, support tokyopop and the manhwa-ga(sp?)


----------



## Majeh (Sep 3, 2007)

Freija said:


> hehhe i am, but im at like vol 13 atm
> 
> 
> and i recommend you buy them, support tokyopop and the manhwa-ga(sp?)



tokyopop is english volumes..?


----------



## Freija (Sep 4, 2007)

Just posting to say... new chap when i get home from school :3


and dont forget to vote for me click the link in my sig


----------



## Majeh (Sep 4, 2007)

definitely the best manga ive read so far =-)


----------



## Arios (Sep 6, 2007)

Tears of joy would flow my friend, tears of joy


----------



## Majeh (Sep 6, 2007)

Arios said:


> Tears of joy would flow my friend, tears of joy




*Spoiler*: __ 



i just couldnt imagine the fight between majeh and the demon who took over the old guy with 1 arm....majeh does like some goku power up shit when hes almost dead and then when he transforms and rapes him OMG I WOULD BE COMPLETE...


----------



## Arios (Sep 6, 2007)

It would be so awesome if it was done right but I'd be afraid of whoever did it of turning it into some half-assed laughing stock 

Still the art in KoH just seems so perfect to me for them to be able to animate it beautifully 

One armed old man killed the big kid.  I'm glad he got what was coming to him


----------



## Freija (Sep 6, 2007)

oh shit i havent done any scans this week... ill scan 50 pages of vol 13 on... hmmm sunday sounds good for me, if im done with the school project maybe the whole vol.


thanks for the vote Arios a much needed one <3


----------



## Majeh (Sep 6, 2007)

i voted for u as well...and a whole volume would be amazing


----------



## Freija (Sep 7, 2007)

i love your sig man, and thanks for the vote <3


----------



## ez (Sep 7, 2007)

eh you got my vote as well but damn is SH popular ;o it must be that crazy avatar/sig he usually has.


----------



## Majeh (Sep 7, 2007)

yea that sig hasselhoff has is funny...lol =-0


----------



## Majeh (Sep 8, 2007)

freija on the 1st page of this thread u showed majeh doing "kamehameha" what volume is that in..?


----------



## Freija (Sep 9, 2007)

ezxx said:


> eh you got my vote as well but damn is SH popular ;o it must be that crazy avatar/sig he usually has.





Forsaken1223 said:


> yea that sig hasselhoff has is funny...lol =-0


i remember when he was new, an we were joking around in the rate the above member thread 


Forsaken1223 said:


> freija on the 1st page of this thread u showed majeh doing "kamehameha" what volume is that in..?



like 10-11


----------



## maximilyan (Sep 10, 2007)

trinty said:


> king of hell, kicks ass.



qft


----------



## Arios (Sep 10, 2007)

maximilyan said:


> qft



Yes, yes it does 

I think I might have lured a couple of people into downloading King of Hell now


----------



## Freija (Sep 10, 2007)

im amazed you haven't whined about saying i would upload it on sunday then didn't D:

sorry, but i was like fucked up, tons of school work and shit, I PROMISE ON THURSDAY THERE WILL APPEAR AFEW CHAPS


----------



## Arios (Sep 10, 2007)

Freija said:


> im amazed you haven't whined about saying i would upload it on sunday then didn't D:
> 
> sorry, but i was like fucked up, tons of school work and shit, I PROMISE ON THURSDAY THERE WILL APPEAR AFEW CHAPS



Not here to whine dude 

At least you're scanning them for us 

Homework huh, I'm so happy to be unemployed.....even though I doubt it'll last


----------



## Freija (Sep 10, 2007)

D:, no homework, we have project works, and its so much i have to take it home and work on it D:


and i work monday and tuesdays after school


----------



## Arios (Sep 10, 2007)

Freija said:


> D:, no homework, we have project works, and its so much i have to take it home and work on it D:
> 
> 
> and i work monday and tuesdays after school



I finished college this year and I think the only serious project work I had to do was in IT in my first year (where I had to stay behind and do some work after closing - although we had pizza ).  Needless to say when I learnt that we had to do an even bigger and harder piece of coursework in the second year I dropped the subject


----------



## Freija (Sep 11, 2007)

lazy fuck D: <3


----------



## Arios (Sep 11, 2007)

Freija said:


> lazy fuck D: <3



Moi?!?!?

No wai


----------



## isanon (Sep 11, 2007)

Freija said:


> D:, no homework, we have project works, and its so much i have to take it home and work on it D:
> 
> 
> and i work monday and tuesdays after school


lazy fuck no go scan those pages 

if you dont ill start hitting on your sister


----------



## Freija (Sep 11, 2007)

and i'll start hitting on you... physically


----------



## Majeh (Sep 11, 2007)

Freija said:


> im amazed you haven't whined about saying i would upload it on sunday then didn't D:
> 
> sorry, but i was like fucked up, tons of school work and shit, I PROMISE ON THURSDAY THERE WILL APPEAR AFEW CHAPS



alright new shit on Thursday w00t.....


----------



## isanon (Sep 13, 2007)

Freija said:


> and i'll start hitting on you... physically


oh you know just what i like


----------



## Freija (Sep 13, 2007)

fucking ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".), and be pleased ill scan when i come home from school


----------



## Freija (Sep 15, 2007)

argghhh, you guys have the right to shoot my head off now, i was seriously planning to scan on thursday but forgot, the first thing i'll do tomorrow... today wen i wake up, is gonna be scanning... after i take a shower.


----------



## ez (Sep 15, 2007)

it's alright man we're patient people


----------



## isanon (Sep 15, 2007)

Freija said:


> argghhh, you guys have the right to shoot my head off now, i was seriously planning to scan on thursday but forgot, the first thing i'll do tomorrow... today wen i wake up, is gonna be scanning... after i take a shower.


oooooh i have to find a gun then since im going to varberga tonight XD


----------



## Freija (Sep 15, 2007)

Im doing the shit now ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)


----------



## Muk (Sep 15, 2007)

i want volume 14, 15


----------



## Freija (Sep 15, 2007)

go buy them :3


----------



## Freija (Sep 15, 2007)

Fucking Teddy Bears


----------



## isanon (Sep 15, 2007)

Freija said:


> Fucking Teddy Bears


y u b repsealed


----------



## Freija (Sep 15, 2007)

cause peK be hating


----------



## fuzzywasheshe (Sep 16, 2007)

Seems like a cool manga could you re upload them (at least the first pack plz). Also you may consider doing it by PM like manga pimps no pressure though.


----------



## ez (Sep 16, 2007)

finally some development for dowha  i'm liking how this volume is coming along. moar!  ty for upload...get unsealed already so i can continue to rep you ><


----------



## Muk (Sep 16, 2007)

Freija said:


> Link removed



so what of part b?

did you finish scanning it?


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (Sep 16, 2007)

King of Hell is a really great manga. Do they have plans on turining it into an anime or have they already done that?


----------



## Freija (Sep 16, 2007)

king of hell is a manwha, a korean manga, so i doubt it got animated, we could always wish though.


as for part b, i dunno today maybe, depends on my headache


----------



## isanon (Sep 16, 2007)

Freija said:


> king of hell is a manwha, a korean manga, so i doubt it got animated, we could always wish though.
> 
> 
> as for part b, i dunno today maybe, depends on my headache


your headace is nothing compared to mine


----------



## Freija (Sep 16, 2007)

you got beat down in varberga last night ?


----------



## isanon (Sep 16, 2007)

Freija said:


> you got beat down in varberga last night ?


yeah by 10 beers and a bottle of vodka


----------



## Freija (Sep 16, 2007)

that's the way you do it 


where in varberga were you ?


----------



## isanon (Sep 16, 2007)

Freija said:


> that's the way you do it
> 
> 
> where in varberga were you ?


239      .


----------



## Freija (Sep 16, 2007)

... you were next to me ?


----------



## isanon (Sep 16, 2007)

Freija said:


> ... you were next to me ?


yeah my friend turned 25 yesterday


----------



## Freija (Sep 16, 2007)

hehe, second floor ?


----------



## isanon (Sep 16, 2007)

top      floor


----------



## Freija (Sep 16, 2007)

arghh let's get back ontopic


----------



## isanon (Sep 16, 2007)

we will as soon as you start scanning


----------



## Freija (Sep 16, 2007)

gimme a few hours


----------



## Majeh (Sep 16, 2007)

sweet got part A now looking forward to part B =-)


----------



## ez (Sep 17, 2007)

is it possible for anyone to re-up vol 12? i just reformatted this PC so i'm re-dling the volumes :<


----------



## Freija (Sep 17, 2007)

i can reupload it for you tomorrow morning, because im going to bed now, im waking up early tomorrow, <3 bye


----------



## ez (Sep 17, 2007)

alright gn :>


----------



## ez (Sep 18, 2007)

thanks a lot once more =]


----------



## Freija (Sep 18, 2007)

no probs matey


----------



## Tuxx (Sep 18, 2007)

Do you want the raws up to 25, Freija? You'd probably already have them I bet. ><


----------



## ez (Sep 18, 2007)

Tuxx you read the first volume? If you need the rest of the volumes, i can upload them and send you a link


----------



## Freija (Sep 18, 2007)

Tuxx said:


> Do you want the raws up to 25, Freija? You'd probably already have them I bet. ><





ezxx said:


> Tuxx you read the first volume? If you need the rest of the volumes, i can upload them and send you a link



TUXX ILL HAVE SEX WITH YOU FOR THEM


----------



## ez (Sep 18, 2007)

oh and don't worry, i'm starting chronicles of the cursed sword after i watch some kenichi


----------



## Freija (Sep 18, 2007)

Tuxx i'll love you forever if you give me vol 17+


----------



## Tuxx (Sep 18, 2007)

First vol?  Yes ><

I have them all already.  Though I am missing half of the vol. 11 chapters. ><



Freija said:


> TUXX ILL HAVE SEX WITH YOU FOR THEM





Freija said:


> Tuxx i'll love you forever if you give me vol 17+



Oh... lolz.  okay ><



ezxx said:


> oh and don't worry, i'm starting chronicles of the cursed sword after i watch some kenichi



Good. ><  Hmm kenichi? o.O  History's Strongest Disciple Kenichi?


----------



## ez (Sep 18, 2007)

yep that Kenichi. I like the anime :>

i'll upload the other half of vol11 and post it here shortly


----------



## Freija (Sep 18, 2007)

i just came, also when i saw this, i noticed, the series is not ended after vol 25


----------



## Jackal (Sep 18, 2007)

when i saw the picture of the guy,, i thought the dude was from samurai deeper kyo


----------



## Freija (Sep 18, 2007)

Samurai Deeper Kyo <3 check my sig for SDK  Kyo > anything


----------



## Freija (Sep 18, 2007)

nope it's the file ezxx asked for


----------



## Majeh (Sep 19, 2007)

Freija said:


> nope it's the file ezxx asked for



well lets get some part b plz!!! =)


----------



## Nuriel (Sep 19, 2007)

Wow, I didn't know this thread existed until Forsaken gave me the link.  I love this series, I don't know how far everyone has read.  As for me, I've only read what tokyopop has released so far.  So, I am up to volume 16.


----------



## Majeh (Sep 24, 2007)

..........................................................


----------



## Freija (Sep 25, 2007)

i'll scan tomorrow.


----------



## Majeh (Sep 25, 2007)

sweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet =-)


----------



## Nuriel (Sep 25, 2007)

So, how far into the series is everyone?  Just curious how far past me everyone is....


----------



## ez (Sep 25, 2007)

volume 13, half way through (for some of us...) Freija is likely on volume 16 or so


----------



## Freija (Sep 25, 2007)

well i "read" to vol 25, but didn't understand much... seeing as i don't read korean, translated im on vol 16, eagerly awaiting 17


----------



## Arios (Sep 25, 2007)

I haven't been on much, so this is a bit late......but thanks for volume 13 part a


----------



## Freija (Sep 25, 2007)

no problem Arios <3


----------



## Arios (Sep 25, 2007)

I just finished reading it and that bit of Dohwa's back story was pretty enjoyable.  Should be interesting to see what all this Heaven's Celestial Evil Spirit thing is all about


----------



## Muk (Sep 25, 2007)

i don't suppose there is a ddl site with just the raw out right ...

and is it still on going after vol 25?


----------



## ez (Sep 25, 2007)

PM Tuxx for that Muk. I'm pretty sure he has the raws


----------



## Arios (Sep 25, 2007)

Ara 

That's all I've got in vol 11


----------



## Freija (Sep 25, 2007)

Arios said:


> I just finished reading it and that bit of Dohwa's back story was pretty enjoyable.  Should be interesting to see what all this Heaven's Celestial Evil Spirit thing is all about



yeah im still waiting for that one too


----------



## ez (Sep 25, 2007)

Arachnia said:


> is chapter 7 the end of Volume 11? I wanna know before moving on to volumes 12 and 13



yep it's the end of vol 11


----------



## Freija (Sep 25, 2007)

let's just say that 25 doesn't look like it's close to the end


----------



## Arios (Sep 25, 2007)

Freija the villain said:


> yeah im still waiting for that one too



So I've still got like 5 volumes of not finding out what it all means then ............. oh well as long as there are some more awesome fights then it's all good


----------



## Arachnia (Sep 25, 2007)

Tnx m8...Now I can read up to vol 13 part a. W00T!


----------



## Freija (Sep 25, 2007)

Arios said:


> So I've still got like 5 volumes of not finding out what it all means then ............. oh well as long as there are some more awesome fights then it's all good



lol dude, not awesome... EPIC!!!!!!


----------



## Arios (Sep 25, 2007)

Freija the villain said:


> lol dude, not awesome... EPIC!!!!!!





I am the master of understatement


----------



## Freija (Sep 26, 2007)

i can see that


----------



## Ryu-Ko (Sep 26, 2007)

I saw this manga in the bookstore. Is it worth spending money on?


----------



## Freija (Sep 26, 2007)

OH YES IT IS!


----------



## Arachnia (Sep 26, 2007)

Ryu-Ko said:


> I saw this manga in the bookstore. Is it worth spending money on?



YES!

If only it was available in my country


----------



## Freija (Sep 26, 2007)

you always got


----------



## Arachnia (Sep 26, 2007)

Freija the villain said:


> you always got



Yea but I can only buy with a credit card and I don't have one, and my parents wont give me the number of theirs... If I had the number I would have already bought Berserk & King of Hell


----------



## Freija (Sep 26, 2007)

how old are you ?


----------



## Arachnia (Sep 26, 2007)

Freija the villain said:


> how old are you ?



18**


----------



## Freija (Sep 26, 2007)

and your parents don't trust you with their CC? mean people D:


----------



## Arachnia (Sep 26, 2007)

Freija the villain said:


> and your parents don't trust you with their CC? mean people D:



I know...bastards


----------



## Freija (Sep 26, 2007)

kill them, it's the universal solution


----------



## Arachnia (Sep 26, 2007)

Freija the villain said:


> kill them, it's the universal solution



They provide food & pay my for college unfortunately... Im gonna have my revenge when I move out of this place. Or at least steal their cc


----------



## Freija (Sep 26, 2007)

that last one sounds good


----------



## Arachnia (Sep 26, 2007)

Its also the most probable solution


----------



## Freija (Sep 26, 2007)

sounds good enough, do it


----------



## Nuriel (Sep 27, 2007)

ezxx said:


> volume 13, half way through (for some of us...) Freija is likely on volume 16 or so



I see.  Thanks for letting me know.  I like to keep spoiling people to a minimum...


----------



## Majeh (Sep 27, 2007)

yo archania what manga is that in ur sig/avy?


----------



## Arios (Sep 27, 2007)

Forsaken1223 said:


> yo archania what manga is that in ur sig/avy?



Even thought the question's not directed at me, I can tell you the manga is Berserk.  You should definitely give it a read


----------



## Jibutters (Sep 27, 2007)

I read the first two.....it kind of reminds me of DBZ in a way.....especially with his shoes. That might sound wierd, but its the truth. Anyway, I like the action and the story line seems good, so I'll probably keep reading!!!!


----------



## Majeh (Sep 27, 2007)

Arios said:


> Even thought the question's not directed at me, I can tell you the manga is Berserk.  You should definitely give it a read



thnx for the tell...


----------



## Arachnia (Sep 28, 2007)

Forsaken1223 said:


> yo archania what manga is that in ur sig/avy?



Yup, Arios is correct ( Arse fan )... Thats a must read for any manga fan


----------



## Arios (Sep 28, 2007)

Arachnia said:


> Yup, Arios is correct ( Arse fan )... Thats a must read for any manga fan



Of course I am, we gooners are always right


----------



## Jibutters (Sep 29, 2007)

Does anyone think that they'll make this an anime!!! I think it would make a cool anime!!!


----------



## Arios (Sep 29, 2007)

Jihad said:


> Does anyone think that they'll make this an anime!!! I think it would make a cool anime!!!



Well it's a manhwa (Korean manga) so it would seem pretty unlikely.  It would be awesome if it was animated though


----------



## Majeh (Oct 2, 2007)

Arios said:


> Well it's a manhwa (Korean manga) so it would seem pretty unlikely.  It would be *ORGASMIC* if it was animated though



^^^^FIXED it for you


----------



## Jibutters (Oct 2, 2007)

I think orgasmic may be an understatement.....


----------



## Majeh (Oct 3, 2007)

Jihad said:


> I think orgasmic may be an understatement.....



good point......no words could some it up then :amazed


----------



## Arios (Oct 3, 2007)

Forsaken1223 said:


> ^^^^FIXED it for you



As I've already stated in the thread, I'm the master of understatement


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Oct 5, 2007)

is there a site where i can view this manhwa online?


----------



## Majeh (Nov 6, 2007)

is freija still scanning this..?


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 17, 2008)

Haven't bought past volume 8, really gotta catch up. Does it get better? I enjoyed it up to that volume so far.


----------



## Freija (Jan 18, 2008)

oh umm, i kinda stopped scanning after my "perm b&"

i might start again if there's interest


----------



## Majeh (Jan 18, 2008)

ive been buying the volumes...just bought 16 and w8in for it to come to my house...after that imma sart buying Utopia's Avenger, cause that looks good as well.


----------



## Arachnia (Jan 19, 2008)

Freija the villain said:


> oh umm, i kinda stopped scanning after my "perm b&"
> 
> i might start again if there's interest



Oh there is interest 

Im sure Arios would love that as well...


----------



## Freija (Jan 22, 2008)

i might start it again on friday


----------



## Arachnia (Jan 22, 2008)

Freija the villain said:


> i might start it again on friday



Awesomeness

Im gonna re-read it completely by then...


----------



## Freija (Jan 22, 2008)

i said might


----------



## Arios (Jan 22, 2008)

I totally forgot about this!  


Freija......


----------



## Freija (Jan 22, 2008)

Arios


----------



## Arachnia (Jan 27, 2008)

Bumpage 

**


----------



## Muk (Jan 27, 2008)

need scan

forgot where i stopped at >_>;

anyone remember? XD

freija where did you stop scanning XD


----------



## Arachnia (Jan 27, 2008)

Volume 13 Part A is the last I have... Page 45 where Majeh is sitting on a small rooftop would be the last page


----------



## Hakke360 (Jan 28, 2008)

I'm trying to increase my post count to 50 so i could join pimping project or someting so i could continue reading this series. one post down 20 to go.


----------



## The Reaper (Jan 28, 2008)

well that sounds cool


----------



## Muk (Jan 29, 2008)

frejia got banned again


----------



## Springlake (Jan 29, 2008)

Muk said:


> frejia got banned again



Bummer, how many chapters did he get done before the ban?


----------



## Muk (Jan 29, 2008)

we are still at 13a


----------



## Choad (Aug 9, 2008)

^^Bump

Yes i know im new and i probaly shouldent be bumping old threads, but im hooked on king of hell  can you scan 13 part b please?


----------



## Arachnia (Aug 12, 2008)

Choad said:


> ^^Bump
> 
> Yes i know im new and i probaly shouldent be bumping old threads, but im hooked on king of hell  can you scan 13 part b please?



Hell yeah!

Could any1 be bothered to do this?


----------



## Mori` (Aug 12, 2008)

given that captain KoH is unbanned again maybe we'll see it


----------



## Freija (Aug 12, 2008)

Captain KoH  problem is that my scanner is fucked to pieces, or well it didn't work when i tried it the last time 

so until i fix it or buy a new one D=


I'll give the scanner a kick and see if i can do it tonight, ok? Hold your thumbs it works.


----------



## Mori` (Aug 12, 2008)

my thumbs are firmly up for justice and scans

and more justice.


----------



## Freija (Aug 12, 2008)

Miracles don't happen, if it works it's just a coincidence


----------



## isanon (Aug 12, 2008)

Freija is Chillin' said:


> problem is that my scanner is fucked to pieces,



... peter is a dirty bastard


----------



## Mori` (Aug 12, 2008)

>____________________________________<

--

luckily co-incidences do happen :3


----------



## Freija (Aug 12, 2008)

isanon said:


> ... peter is a dirty bastard



I'm not the one eating food at a dirty place like Pacos... nor have "I hate people" as a custom title 



Ammanas said:


> >____________________________________<
> 
> --
> 
> luckily co-incidences do happen :3



do they now


----------



## Muk (Aug 12, 2008)

yay volume 13 =]


----------



## Mori` (Aug 12, 2008)

nice one ez, cheers for stepping up on that :3


----------



## ez (Aug 12, 2008)

here's the rest of the vol vol 13 ch 5

tell me if i skipped anything

edit

np freija i've yet to do much 

i forgot to include this chapter in the recent batch. make sure to read this before you read what's in the other link. 

vol 13 ch 5


----------



## Freija (Aug 12, 2008)

AWESOME I DONT HAVE TO DO IT ANYMORE


----------



## Mori` (Aug 12, 2008)

thanks ez that'll do nicely :3


----------



## Freija (Aug 12, 2008)

yes, thanks Ez, i would rep you but im too lazy to scroll up.


----------



## Arachnia (Aug 12, 2008)

HOLY SHIT!

I love you guys


----------



## Freija (Aug 12, 2008)

No you don't


----------



## Juubi (Aug 12, 2008)

This manga looks fairly awesome, I'll make sure to check it out tomorrow when I have time.


----------



## isanon (Aug 13, 2008)

Freija is Chillin' said:


> I'm not the one eating food at a dirty place like Pacos... nor have "I hate people" as a custom title



pacos is clean compared to pastabaren


----------



## Freija (Aug 13, 2008)

isanon said:


> pacos is clean compared to pastabaren



hmm, never been there yet  been to MM a few times, pretty much the same.


----------



## Arachnia (Aug 14, 2008)

Is chapter 6 of volume 13 missing maybe?


----------



## isanon (Aug 14, 2008)

Freija is Chillin' said:


> hmm, never been there yet  been to MM a few times, pretty much the same.


dont you dare to call MM the same as pasta 

MM is a pile of fail and pasta is pure win 

at pasta there are door guards that tell you atat they will look the other way if you decide to beat up the guy who stole your beer, and go to after party with you ect

MM:s door guard "striped" in national TV and sent a pic of his tiny dick to an underage chick


----------



## Freija (Aug 14, 2008)

Try #lurk @ irc.irchighway.net


----------



## whtfog (Aug 14, 2008)

sounds interesting!! I'll check it out


----------



## Lazlow (Aug 15, 2008)

Ok, you convinced me. I'll check it out today.


----------



## makeoutparadise (Sep 11, 2008)

me   likey this manga


----------



## Typhoon Gunner (Oct 6, 2008)

I can't wait to get volume 21. Majeh should finally fight against a formidable foe in this next volume. I just got vol. 20 not to long ago and this one wasn't as interesting like the recent ones were since Majeh was mostly absent throughout this volume. But near the end you can tell who will be fighting up against Majeh in the next volume.


----------



## Majeh (Oct 6, 2008)

Majeh-Sama said:


> I can't wait to get volume 21. Majeh should finally fight against a formidable foe in this next volume. I just got vol. 20 not to long ago and this one wasn't as interesting like the recent ones were since Majeh was mostly absent throughout this volume. But near the end you can tell who will be fighting up against Majeh in the next volume.



Ive slacked off a little. I keep reminding myself to go buy vol 19 but i keep forgetting. Vol 20 is out already as well.? Guess ill have to get that also.


----------



## Freija (Oct 6, 2008)

I'm so poor right now I'm stuck at 18 T_T Being a student sucks ass....


----------



## Majeh (Oct 6, 2008)

Freija is Chillin' said:


> I'm so poor right now I'm stuck at 18 T_T Being a student sucks ass....



Ive had 18 for so long but because im busy i forget to buy 19. =\

Also can i ask what manga that is in your sig...?


----------



## Freija (Oct 6, 2008)

Samurai Deeper Kyo, the godliest manga there is.


----------



## Majeh (Oct 6, 2008)

Hmm i dont seem to remember this in the anime. I take it that the manga continues on..? If so is there a chapter to start from or should i just read from beginning..?


----------



## Freija (Oct 6, 2008)

Oh dear god the anime 


They're not even alike from chapter one  I suggest you read it from chap 1


----------



## Majeh (Oct 6, 2008)

Will Do.


----------



## Freija (Oct 6, 2008)

And if you liked those hentai monsters you'll be disappointed as they don't exist in the manga


----------



## Freija (Oct 6, 2008)

The "Kenyou's" the demons, with tentacles


----------



## Majeh (Oct 6, 2008)

Nevermind what i just said. I found it on Manga Fox.


----------



## Freija (Oct 9, 2008)

And what did you think aobut it ?


----------



## Typhoon Gunner (Oct 21, 2008)

For those that have been following up on the Korea version of King of Hell they've just released volume 30 today. I'm a little disappointed about the cover since this is the second time in the row that have included a plain white background. The renders of Majeh and the other character looks perfect, but it still looks like it needs something. It needs to have some short of background to make it look more complete and striking to the reader. What do you guy's think?


----------



## Freija (Oct 21, 2008)

I'd like the raws from chapter 27-30 if possible


----------



## Mutty (Nov 17, 2008)

This is a great manwa. But I am not sure whether it is worth spending about ?7-10 a volume


----------



## Freija (Nov 18, 2008)

It is, totally is, from the 19 volumes I personally own I can't say one that doesn't pay for itself.


----------



## Typhoon Gunner (Jan 19, 2009)

Mutty said:


> This is a great manwa. But I am not sure whether it is worth spending about ?7-10 a volume



I also think that the series is worth buying as well since the manhwa is one of the better ones that I seen with a interesting storyline and a good character development. 

I'm excited now that Tokyopop is starting to catch up with the Korean publisher, increasing the publication for this manhwa from three months to two. So by summer of next year will be at or near volume 30.


----------



## Freija (Jan 19, 2009)

I wish I had the money to buy the tomes currently


----------



## isanon (Jan 19, 2009)

how many are there ??

ps. you might get suzuhiko as your sister in law someone in the staaf sugested that she should get a name change to gerd and side with the staaf


----------



## Muk (Jan 19, 2009)

freija you gonna scan the rest of the manga


----------



## Freija (Jan 19, 2009)

isanon said:


> how many are there ??
> 
> ps. you might get suzuhiko as your sister in law someone in the staaf sugested that she should get a name change to gerd and side with the staaf


Wait what? I don't have a brother who can marry her.... I can though 


Muk said:


> freija you gonna scan the rest of the manga



When I can afford to buy the tomes, and I think some guy scanned the stuff where I left off.


----------



## Typhoon Gunner (Feb 12, 2009)

Here's the cover of volume 31 that Daiwon posted on their site earlier today. 



The new colors they used on Majeh's clothes sort of resembles Gogeta's uniform on DBZ.


----------



## Muk (Feb 12, 2009)

is there a place where i can read this online?


----------



## Majeh (Feb 12, 2009)

Muk said:


> is there a place where i can read this online?



This is a good site for reading manga. 
Watery-Moon

although they only have up to vol 15 to read.


----------



## Typhoon Gunner (Apr 2, 2009)

Ooops accidently deleted my older message by mistake. Here's my original message with the new thing I added at the end: 

Here's a larger image of the cover that I posted earlier of volume 31.



I can't wait till Tokyopop releases this volume. Although it will probably be another couple of years till they catch up to the Korean publisher. 

BTW does anybody know the name of the person in the background of the cover that I posted? From what I heard he's supposed to be one of Majeh's greatest and toughest foes.

EDIT: I just found out that the character in the background of volume 31 is named Murin.

BTW I created a King of Hell Fan club on MAL (My Anime List) to basically get the manhwa series more popular and surprissing there's a huge turnout of members joining over there right now. If you guys have an account there and would like to join here's the url.


----------



## Freija (Apr 5, 2009)

Can someone throw me raw 30-31 ?


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Apr 5, 2009)

I've been meaning to read this.....


----------



## Freija (Apr 5, 2009)

Then read it.


----------



## Majeh (Apr 7, 2009)

JW but has there been any talk of this getting animated or no..? This would probly be my 3rd fav behind dbz and yu yu hakusho if it was animated.


----------



## Freija (Apr 7, 2009)

It's a Manwha not a manga, Don't know how shit works in Korea.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Apr 7, 2009)

I've been meaning to read this, but could never find somewhere to read it online. I like it so far, feels like a mix of SDK and YYH


----------



## Freija (Apr 7, 2009)

With a big kamehameha


----------



## ~Avant~ (Apr 8, 2009)

how does everyone pronounce his name?


----------



## Freija (Apr 8, 2009)

Ma-yeh            .


----------



## Freija (Apr 15, 2009)

Hey guys, guess what 


I fixed my scanner


----------



## ~Avant~ (Apr 15, 2009)

Oh shit, can we expect scans soon?


----------



## Freija (Apr 16, 2009)

I'll try to scan on saturday, can't promise anything, I'll get at least a chapter out this week as long as someone tells me where I should start (i.e show me the mangapage I ended at)


----------



## Typhoon Gunner (Apr 16, 2009)

Majeh said:


> JW but has there been any talk of this getting animated or no..? This would probly be my 3rd fav behind dbz and yu yu hakusho if it was animated.



Not yet but i'm hoping it would be animated. I can name a lot of members not just from this site but from all over the internet wanting a anime adaption of this manhwa. If they did make a animation series it would my top anime for sure.

BTW Daiwon updated their site today and volume 32 of KOH is scheduled to be released on May 15. 

Link removed


----------



## Freija (Apr 16, 2009)

Awesome, but how does animations work over in Korea?


----------



## Typhoon Gunner (Apr 16, 2009)

Freija the Dick said:


> Awesome, but how does animations work over in Korea?



The most probable thing they might do is contract the KOH series to a good animation company in Japan to animate it like they did with Blade of the Phaton Mask which is also an manhwa.

Hopefully, if they decide to animate it, they keep the story and artwork on par with the manhwa and DON'T include any filler episodes.


----------



## Freija (Apr 16, 2009)

more afraid of censoring


edit: I guess no one wants another scan then.


----------



## Typhoon Gunner (May 20, 2009)

At last...

Fresh of the press strait from Korea. It looks like the actual release date was today. The cover looks completly bad ass of Murin and Majeh.


----------



## Freija (May 20, 2009)

Who is murin ?


----------



## Typhoon Gunner (May 20, 2009)

The guy on the left suppose to be one of Majeh's greatest rivals.


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (May 20, 2009)

meh Majeh is so badass, ssj3 goku clone ftw xd


----------



## Freija (May 20, 2009)

I wish I could find some summaries on the volumes not yet translated by tokyopop 

Or some raws.


----------



## SilverKai (May 20, 2009)

HI all thought id join this site just to let ya know if you dont already king of hell chapter 1 to 15 is up and translated on a site called

Mangafox

other manga availiable there too


----------



## Majeh (May 20, 2009)

SilverKai said:


> HI all thought id join this site just to let ya know if you dont already king of hell chapter 1 to 15 is up and translated on a site called
> 
> Mangafox
> 
> other manga availiable there too



its also here
stabbed in the back 
But most ppl in this thread have read past 15 =\


----------



## Typhoon Gunner (May 21, 2009)

If anybody's interested it looks like the site called hanbooks is selling the korean volumes and they ship in the US. 

If you want certain volumes you can leave a comment when you make a order stating what volumes you would like to purchase. Here's the link here:

Lip Service


----------



## Freija (May 21, 2009)

So is Murin Majeh's enemy ? and is he his rival in his real form ?


----------



## Typhoon Gunner (Jun 10, 2009)

From what I can tell yes Murin was and still is Majeh's enemy and Murin might be stronger than Majeh.

Here's a small review I posted on another forum that contains some spoilers about what happens in volume 32.  


*Spoiler*: __ 



I just got volume 32 and it looks like Majeh will finally get his chance to fight against Murin in the next volume. This volume reintroduces the beautiful Maitreyopts women and her father from volume 1. I'm glad to see that the author is bringing back some familiar faces from earlier on in the series.

From what I can tell from this volume is that it was sad for me for two reasons. For one it looks like Murin has killed Samhuk. I'm not sure why Samhuk was on that temple in the first place. My guess is that Majeh ordered Samhuk to spy on Murin to see what his plans are. I was also sad when the Maitreyopts women (I wish I know her real name) was captured by Murin's men and was being brutally tortured.

I can tell Majeh looks extremely pissed for seeing what Murin's men has done to the Maitreyopts girl and for what happened to Samhuk. I can't wait to see how Majeh will fair against Murin when they finally battle against one another. But judging what I seen so far it's looks like Majeh will definitely will have to resort to his old form and/or a helping hand from his friends like Cerberus in his human form to help him defeat Murin.


----------



## Freija (Jun 10, 2009)

hmmm, does Majeh and Murin know eachother from the time when Majeh was living ?


----------



## Typhoon Gunner (Jun 10, 2009)

I'm not to sure. The earliest and first time they've showed Majeh and Murin is back in volume 29 when Majeh defeated the inhabitants of the Moorim.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Aug 18, 2009)

What happened to this series?


----------



## Typhoon Gunner (Sep 3, 2009)

It's been delayed till next year. Here's more info Tokyopop discussed about when they had their insider webcast yesterday. 

walk-in refrigerator

While I wait I'll just buy the Korean volumes. Volume #33 from Korea should be coming out sometime this month or next.


----------



## Commander Gin (Sep 7, 2009)

King of Hell is a awesome series. It kinda reminds me of Bleach.

Wow I didn't know that Korea had that many volumes out. Is volume #33 the last volume in the series or is it still ongoing?


----------



## Typhoon Gunner (Sep 8, 2009)

From the looks of it the series is still ongoing since Majeh is about to start another major battle real soon. 

BTW Daiwon has released info on volume 33 not to long ago and is supposed to be released September 11. Here's the info on it:

HERE


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Sep 8, 2009)

lol,i thought it has end on 32,good to see it continue


----------



## Typhoon Gunner (Sep 9, 2009)

Originally I thought this series would only last to around 14 volumes but the way it's going it looks like it will last to at least around 40 volumes or more.


----------



## isanon (Sep 9, 2009)

Commander Gin said:


> King of Hell is a awesome series. It kinda reminds me of *Bleach*.


----------



## Typhoon Gunner (Sep 10, 2009)

BTW volume 33 has been officially released today in Korea. Here's what the cover looks like:


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Sep 10, 2009)

ssj 3 goku


----------



## Freija (Sep 10, 2009)

Seconded... also I want to stab him.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Sep 10, 2009)

Is Vol 33 the final one?


----------



## Typhoon Gunner (Sep 15, 2009)

~Aristoteles~ said:


> Is Vol 33 the final one?



It shouldn't be. Like I mentioned earlier it's still a bit early for the series to come to a end since it looks like Majeh is about to fight against Murin. I should be getting volume 33 hopefully this week and I'll let you guys know for sure if there's a next volume.


----------



## Freija (Sep 15, 2009)

Is Murin the final "evil demon"


----------



## Typhoon Gunner (Sep 15, 2009)

I'm not sure exactly. Unfortunately I don't read Korean T_T and I've been buying the Korean versions of KOH since I'm tired of waiting for Tokyopop to publish the rest of the series. All I know from what I seen and heard is that Murin is Majeh greatest rival that he's fought before during the time that Majeh slayed the inhabitants of the Moorim. I hope to learn Hangul so I can finally learn on how to read in Korean.

You know I actually forgot how many demons they're since it's been a couple years since I read the earlier volumes. If I remember correctly wasn't there like seven demons Majeh had to capture?


----------



## Freija (Oct 7, 2009)

Yup seven it was, and I've read until he kills like the fourth/fifth.



For the rest of you, should I scan some chapters ?


----------



## Typhoon Gunner (Oct 8, 2009)

If I remember correctly the first one Majeh killed was the old man from the tournament.

The second demon was the old man that lived on the cliff but the old man killed the demon by killing himself before the demon could possessed his body.

Third and Fourth where on the ghost island which Majeh and Cerberus defeated. I believe the fifth one is coming up at around volume 23. As for the last two I don't think they're mentioned yet.

BTW I just got volume 33 not to long and there will definitely be a volume 34 which probably won't be out most likely till the end of the year. 

SPOILERS AHEAD


*Spoiler*: __ 



The fight between Majeh and Murin has begun but in this volume Majeh wasn't much of a challenge against Murin, Which I expected since he was fighting him in his teenage form. While Majeh was fighting against him Cerberus comes in and fights the monks while Chung Poong escapes with Aji.

Once Cerberus defeats the monks he heads towards where Majeh was fighting Murin and is shock to find out that Majeh was sealed frozen inside in some type of Ice barrier. When Cerberus tries to release him he gets attacked by Murin then they exchange words then they start revealing more about their past which is about half of the volume. 

After they reveal their past they continue fighting but as expected, Cerberus was defeated easily while still in his dog form and retreated to where Dohwa and the whole gang are safely at. 

My guess in the next volume they will probably form a plan on how to rescue Majeh from Murin.


----------



## Freija (Oct 8, 2009)

Oh shit, sounds awesome.


----------



## Typhoon Gunner (Oct 8, 2009)

It's to bad that Cerberus didn't transform to his original demon form then he'd probably been a better match against Murin. But I beet the creators are saving that till later on.


----------



## Freija (Oct 8, 2009)

Yeah, I wanna see Majeh vs Cerb though.


----------



## Gunners (Nov 29, 2009)

Bump. 

Just started the series. It's similar to a series I've read before but I can't quite label it if that makes any sense. 

Anyway I'm on about chapter 70 does it get better or worse?


----------



## Freija (Nov 29, 2009)

It gets more overpowered, I'd say the quality stays about the same.

Also long time no see Gunners.


----------



## Majeh (Nov 30, 2009)

Im only at volume 20 or 21 i forget, but it looks like i need to catch up.


----------



## Typhoon Gunner (Dec 21, 2009)

Greetings all 

Just to let you guys know that Daiwon will be releasing volume 34 of KOH which will be released on December 22. Here's a small pic of the cover. i'll try to post a larger one when it becomes available.


----------



## Typhoon Gunner (May 18, 2010)

Greetings all 

Stoping by to give you guys the heads up that Daiwon will be releasing volume 35 in the next couple of days. Here's a pic of the cover. Sorry no larger pic of the cover at this time.


----------



## Ninja Warrior (Sep 2, 2010)

Does anybody know if this series is still going on in the US or has it been officially cancelled? It's been a year going on two since the last volume has been released by tokyopop.


----------



## Freija (Sep 2, 2010)

Del Rey might have bought it, they bought SDK at least.


----------



## Ninja Warrior (Sep 3, 2010)

Yea I heard SDK, Getbackers and a whole bunch of big titles from tokyopop where being sold of to other companies and or where on hiatus indefinitely. I'm starting to see now that some sites are beginning to translate King of Hell where TP left off from.


----------



## Typhoon Gunner (Sep 4, 2010)

Hey all

Just to let you guys know that King of Hell volume 36 in Korea is set to be release sometime in September according to this article.


----------



## Blade (Sep 4, 2010)

Chapter 103

23 volume, chapter 1.


----------



## Tempproxy (Sep 4, 2010)

Blade said:


> Link removed
> 
> 23 volume, chapter 1.



Thank God the quality of the scans have picked up again.


----------



## Blade (Sep 4, 2010)

It was about time for the series to be on 'action' again.


----------



## Typhoon Gunner (Sep 14, 2010)

Hey guys, Just to let u know that daiwon released information today regarding volume #36 of KOH which is scheduled to be released on October 17. Here the link to the page they've posted along with the cover. 

ch.5


----------



## Ninja Warrior (Sep 14, 2010)

Majeh-Sama said:


> Hey guys, Just to let u know that daiwon released information today regarding volume #36 of KOH which is scheduled to be released on October 17. Here the link to the page they've posted along with the cover.
> 
> ch.5



That cover looks cool. It's nice to see other characters besides Majeh on the front of the cover.


----------



## Blade (Sep 14, 2010)

Majeh-Sama said:


> Hey guys, Just to let u know that daiwon released information today regarding volume #36 of KOH which is scheduled to be released on October 17. Here the link to the page they've posted along with the cover.
> 
> ch.5



Very good cover.


----------



## Freija (Sep 14, 2010)

Haven't read KoH for a few years now, waiting so there's a bunch of tomes to order at once.


----------



## Ninja Warrior (Sep 14, 2010)

Do you guys know if there is a site that sells the korean volumes of King of Hell thats ships to the US?


----------



## Typhoon Gunner (Sep 14, 2010)

Ninja Warrior said:


> Do you guys know if there is a site that sells the korean volumes of King of Hell thats ships to the US?



Hanbooks.com sells them. If you want to buy seperate volumes you have to mention, when you check out, which volumes that you would like to purchase.


----------



## Ninja Warrior (Sep 15, 2010)

Cool thanks for the info. 

BTW do you know how much they charge for each volume?


----------



## Typhoon Gunner (Sep 16, 2010)

BTW everyone it looks like daiwon made a mistake on their site with the release date of volume 36 and it's actually released today.



Ninja Warrior said:


> Cool thanks for the info.
> 
> BTW do you know how much they charge for each volume?



It depends which volume that you order from them. Here's a link to their main site (which is in Korean) which they do show the prices in US dollars. If you want to see the prices for other volumes click the links below that has volumes 1-36.


----------



## Blade (Sep 16, 2010)

Is there a site anywhere to look the raws of 30+ volumes?


----------



## Typhoon Gunner (Sep 29, 2010)

Blade said:


> Is there a site anywhere to look the raws of 30+ volumes?



This site has them up to 34.


*Spoiler*: __ 



http://www.jcafe24.net/index.php?topic=1082.0


----------



## Typhoon Gunner (Oct 21, 2010)

Hey guys nothing much new right now for King of Hell except I did some searching on some Korean websites (which wasn't easy >_< ) on any info I can get from King of Hell in the magazine they release in Korea comic champ, which is simular to Japan's shonen jump.

There isn't much info that I found but I did find that in comic champs latest issue which was released on October 15 details that King of Hell latest chapter in Korea is currently 303. Here's where I found that info.



Just FYI it looks like volume 36 goes up to volume 300.


----------



## Ninja Warrior (Oct 22, 2010)

That's cool. I didn't know that King of Hell was serialized in a magazine. I thought they just draw it out and released it straight to a book.


----------



## Typhoon Gunner (Oct 24, 2010)

Ninja Warrior said:


> That's cool. I didn't know that King of Hell was serialized in a magazine. I thought they just draw it out and released it straight to a book.



That's what I thought so at first until about a month ago I found out they publish the chapters in comic champ. The next chapter should be released November 1.


----------



## Ninja Warrior (Dec 29, 2010)

So anything new with this series?


----------



## Typhoon Gunner (Dec 29, 2010)

Nothing much. Daiwon just published chapter 306 of KOH in January issue of comic champ. Here the site where it shows the title page of the chapter.


----------



## Ninja Warrior (Dec 31, 2010)

That character in the background looks like the soora demon that Majeh fought back in volume 1. Do you know if he fights with Majeh again later on?


----------



## Typhoon Gunner (Jan 1, 2011)

Ninja Warrior said:


> That character in the background looks like the soora demon that Majeh fought back in volume 1. Do you know if he fights with Majeh again later on?



I was wondering if that was him as well. But im not sure if that demon and Majeh fight again. We'll probably find out since volume 37 should be coming out not to long from now. Plus comic champ just publised chapter 307 today in thier magazine.


----------



## Twilight Time (Jan 6, 2011)

I just cought up an I cant wait till the new volume will be released!


----------



## louis (Jan 6, 2011)

Same here I just caught up to ch 306, and this is an awesome manga. I'm surprised that I've never heard of it.


----------



## Typhoon Gunner (Jan 11, 2011)

I just read some updates on next months manhwa releases in Korea and it looks like volume 37 will be released sometime in February. I'll post when I find out more on the actual date.


----------



## Ninja Warrior (Jan 19, 2011)

Majeh-Sama said:


> I just read some updates on next months manhwa releases in Korea and it looks like volume 37 will be released sometime in February. I'll post when I find out more on the actual date.



That's cool I cant wait to see it when it comes out. BTW I like your new sig and avvy. =D


----------



## Typhoon Gunner (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks =) 

BTW according to the site that I listed below it looks like volume 37 comes out on monday. No pics of the cover yet but I'll post the cover pic when they do finally release it.


----------



## Typhoon Gunner (Feb 20, 2011)

Just to update that volume 37 has been released in Korea today and here's the pic of the cover. 



Looks like that Soora Demon guy is back. I wonder if he's a good guy or bad guy this time around.


----------



## Typhoon Gunner (Apr 15, 2011)

Just read this article not to long ago, it looks like Tokyopop is finally closing down its shop in the US. I hope now that someone will pick up King of Hell sometime soon to continue on where TP left off.


----------



## Markness (Apr 15, 2011)

That demon was awesome. I, too, can't wait to see his return, whether he will be an ally or enemy. I haven't read past Vol. 22 yet (I can't find any scans) but I assume Majeh's faced stronger opponents since that time. The Soora demon was tough when Majeh first faced him and if he's back as an enemy, it will be scary to see how much tougher he is this time if he has gotten stronger. 

It sucks to hear that TokyoPop is shutting down but atleast we know what was holding back the other King of Hell volumes from being published.


----------



## Ninja Warrior (Apr 18, 2011)

It's kinda sad to see Tokyopop shutting down since series like King of Hell, Rebirth and many many titles from TP will never be finished. But it couldn't be help with what they been going through these last couple of years with recent layoffs and Borders owing TP money. Hopefully, as Majeh said, that Tokyopop will hand off or sale their licenced series to other publishing companies so they have a chance of being finished.


----------



## Markness (Apr 19, 2011)

I hope Kodansha USA can do it. Don't they have some of the licenses TokyoPop had or something?


----------



## Typhoon Gunner (Apr 19, 2011)

Esomark said:


> I hope Kodansha USA can do it. Don't they have some of the licenses TokyoPop had or something?



Some of the big titles they had licensed to Tokyopop before they ended their contract with them where Initial D, GetBackers, Samurai Deeper Kyo and others. I don't think that Kodansha has published any titles from Korea.

BTW if any of you guys are following the King of Hell series in Korea here's a couples of useful links that may be helpful to you. These pages are in Korean and may contain spoilers of the series. 

*Toon Dosi* - This site lists the latest chapters of King of Hell. They're usually one chapter behind the latest but each one they list shows a preview of the first 4 pages of the chapter. 

 - I check this site to see if there's a new chapter of King of Hell in the lastest issue of Comic Champ. In their comic champ section (which is posted on the main page along with other magazines) King of Hell will be posted most of the time in the table of contents. In korean it will be listed as *마제*. Comic champ is released biweekly usually every 1st and 15th of each month. 

Chapter 314 is the latest chapter in the series which has been published just a few days ago.


----------



## Ninja Warrior (Apr 19, 2011)

Majeh-Sama said:


> Some of the big titles they had licensed to Tokyopop before they ended their contract with them where Initial D, GetBackers, Samurai Deeper Kyo and others. I don't think that Kodansha has published any titles from Korea.
> 
> BTW if any of you guys are following the King of Hell series in Korea here's a couples of useful links that may be helpful to you. These pages are in Korean and may contain spoilers of the series.
> 
> ...



Cool thanks for those links. Question though in the last link that you've posted how did you find out the chapter number for King of Hell?


----------



## Typhoon Gunner (Apr 20, 2011)

Ninja Warrior said:


> Cool thanks for those links. Question though in the last link that you've posted how did you find out the chapter number for King of Hell?


 
Halfway down that page they show a picture of the first part of the chapter with the chapter number listed on the left side circled. Here's what it looks like.



To bad when they publish the chapters in book format they take out the chapters numbers.


----------



## Ninja Warrior (May 1, 2011)

Majeh-Sama said:


> Halfway down that page they show a picture of the first part of the chapter with the chapter number listed on the left side circled. Here's what it looks like.
> 
> 
> 
> To bad when they publish the chapters in book format they take out the chapters numbers.



Ok i see now on that link that you've posted. Yea that's kinda dumb in the Tokyopop versions they don't have any chapters listed. That's makes it hard for people like me that want to keep track of what chapter there on or to reference a chapter.


----------



## Typhoon Gunner (May 1, 2011)

That's true. The only time that they've ever posted the chapter numbers in the books is when they've reach and celebrated their 100th, 200th, and 300th chapter.

BTW speaking of which chapter # 315 just came out today.



Also volume 38 has been announced and it looks like it will go on sale sometime in May. In the following link it's posted as # 23 on the list.


----------



## Ninja Warrior (May 15, 2011)

Majeh-Sama said:


> That's true. The only time that they've ever posted the chapter numbers in the books is when they've reach and celebrated their 100th, 200th, and 300th chapter.
> 
> BTW speaking of which chapter # 315 just came out today.
> 
> ...


 
That's cool. Can't wait to see what the cover looks like. 

BTW found this on Mangafox the other day if anybody is interested. Raws up to vol. 36.


*Spoiler*: __ 



23


----------



## Typhoon Gunner (May 27, 2011)

Hey all just found out moments ago that Volume 38 just came out today in Korea. Here's the photo of the cover. =)


----------



## Blade (May 27, 2011)

Majeh had a transformation or something? (his hair are golden)


----------



## Typhoon Gunner (May 27, 2011)

Super Saiyan Majeh. =D

That what first came in mind when I saw the picture. Also Dohwa makes a good pocahontas on this cover. XD

As for Majeh hair I believe that the artist colored it gold intentionally but I think he's natural hair color is still red. It's like in the earlier volumes when they colored Dohwa's hair blue at first then brown for awhile and now in this cover its black. 

As for the questions concerning a transformation read spoiler:


*Spoiler*: __ 



Majeh hasn't been seen with any new transformation up to volumes 37 (but i'm not sure about vol 38 since I haven't seen it yet). But for the last 3 volumes now he's been able to maintain and stay in his adult body ever since being resurrected by an old man back in volume 35.


----------



## Blade (May 27, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



It seems in the cover, his adult or sealed form had a power up or a new form, who knows.

And cool that he is able to maintain himself in his original body.
i want to ask you, because i just seen the raws, why Majeh became a demon some volumes ago? (i think it was 24 or 25)
Is he able to transform himself into that state now?


----------



## Typhoon Gunner (May 29, 2011)

Blade said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



I'm not entirely sure why he transform into a demon since unfortunately I don't read much Korean.  But judging from the RAWS and reading other peoples comments on other sites it looks like when Majeh was stab by the SaGok leader, I believe in volume 23, Majeh body was taken over by a demon while he was temporarily dead. That's probably why when Majeh transformed into his adult form he looked like he was possessed by the demon and went all berserk overpowering and killing the last SaGok villian. 

While this was happening it looks like Majeh was having a internal battle with the demon trying to take back control of his body. At the end of the volume Majeh looks like he won against the demon. Since after that internal battle Majeh been seen summoning wings on his back which looks like the same wings on the back of the demon he fought. I assume Majeh obtained these wings when he defeated the demon.


----------



## Blade (May 29, 2011)

Majeh-Sama said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...





*Spoiler*: __ 



So in the end, he had a power up from all this berserk demon state right? Generally, can you tell some other important informations from the raws as well?


----------



## Markness (May 31, 2011)

Are there any sites picking up where TokyoPop left off or is it all raw from there unless you know Korean? 

Man, seeing the cover image of 38 makes me wish it was still being published here. It has sort of a Bastard!! vibe going.


----------



## Ninja Warrior (Jun 2, 2011)

Majeh-Sama said:


> Hey all just found out moments ago that Volume 38 just came out today in Korea. Here's the photo of the cover. =)



That cover looks awesome. Do you know if there's a larger image of that since I might make a sig using that pic?


----------



## Ninja Warrior (Jun 5, 2011)

Majeh-Sama said:


> This is the largest I could fine. I was thinking of using this cover for a sig and avatar myself. =D
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cool thanks for that pic.


----------



## Typhoon Gunner (Jun 7, 2011)

Ninja Warrior said:


> Cool thanks for that pic.



No prob.=) BTW check out my new avatar.  =D


----------



## Ninja Warrior (Jun 19, 2011)

Majeh-Sama said:


> No prob.=) BTW check out my new avatar.  =D



That looks cool. What volume is that pic from?


----------



## Typhoon Gunner (Jun 19, 2011)

Ninja Warrior said:


> That looks cool. What volume is that pic from?



That one I colored from one of the chapters. I thought that would make a good avatar.

BTW just got got volume 38 in the mail the other day and it looks like the story is picking up again. At the end of this volume there's a couple of surprises that happens and the last 10 pages of the volume in my opinion ends with a big cliffhanger. One of the surprises that ends with a cliffhanger is that in the very last panel shows the appearance of an old character which hasn't been seen in the series for a long time. If you guys want to be spoiled on who this mystery character is, click on the spoiler below. 

FYI I can't read much Korean so most of what I will be mentioning will be judged by viewing the artwork.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Volume 38 begins with the King of Hell, Cerberus, Samhuk and a older guy talking to one another. At some point during the conversation, Cerberus is shown thinking about his Full Demon Form. I'm guessing that the King of Hell wants Cerberus to transform to his full demon form possibly to help Majeh fight against Murin when the time comes.

Then we see Majeh and crew are safely in the Soora Kingdom talking which I assume is the leader of the Soora demons. This is the same demon which Majeh fought back in volume 1 but at the moment it looks like there calling it a truce between the two. Soon after Majeh is seen going towards a large forest with a massive volcano in the center leaving Dohwa, Chung poong, Crazy dog, and Young behind with the soora ruler.

While Majeh is seen fighting his way to into the forest full with demons and monsters the soora ruler takes the rest of Majeh crew to some type of maze training ground. Most of the volume is shown with Dohwa, Young, crazy dog, and young fighting different opponents in that maze and trying to stay alive. 

While Majeh and the crew are doing their thing a new character which I haven't seen before, which I assume is in the living world, appears in full knight battle armor which we can't see his face and starts mass killing all of the demons that were probably harming the humans. If I had to guess who that mystery warrior is I would say it's probably Cerberus in his full demon form since it shows him killing those demons like it was nothing.

The next scene show Majeh arriving at the volcano in the center of the forest. Once he reaches the top of the crater a giant shenron size dragon appears in front of him. They talk breifly and started to battle each other. Majeh had a bit of trouble fighting against the dragon but Majeh got the upperhand and stabs the dragon with his bare hands and both of them plunged into the lava pits. Shortly after Majeh appears out of the lava with the dragon mostly decimated and Majeh now appearing with a new attire. He's now shown with some badass battle armor with his kneecaps and soulders cover with demon skulls which looks like the one that you see on his shoulder on volume 38 cover. I'm not sure that when he defeated the dragon that he gain some type of new power along with his new attire but we'll probably find out in the volumes coming up.

Lastly we are taken to where Murin is at with him talking to the three villians that first appeared back in volume 2. After they briefly talked another character appears in the last panel which is Older Dohwa. 

I'm guessing what's going to happen is that Murin is going to use older Dohwa to lure Majeh out from where's right now and fight against him.


----------



## Blade (Jun 19, 2011)

Majeh-Sama said:


> That one I colored from one of the chapters. I thought that would make a good avatar.
> 
> BTW just got got volume 38 in the mail the other day and it looks like the story is picking up again. At the end of this volume there's a couple of surprises that happens and the last 10 pages of the volume in my opinion ends with a big cliffhanger. One of the surprises that ends with a cliffhanger is that in the very last panel shows the appearance of an old character which hasn't been seen in the series for a long time. If you guys want to be spoiled on who this mystery character is, click on the spoiler below.
> 
> ...






*Spoiler*: __ 



So Majeh had a new badass armor huh? And i think i was probably right about, that he may had acquired a new power up as well


----------



## Typhoon Gunner (Jun 20, 2011)

Blade said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> So Majeh had a new badass armor huh? And i think i was probably right about, that he may had acquired a new power up as well




*Spoiler*: __ 



I agree it's more than likely Majeh has a power up of some kind when he defeated that dragon. We won't know for sure until he battles Murin again which I suspect it will be in the next two to three volumes. The thing that sucks is waiting for the next volume to be released which may take between 4 to 6 months to come out since chapters come out every two weeks in Korea. Usually there are 7 to 8 chapters in each volume.


----------



## Toddler Naruto (Jun 20, 2011)

Any news of an anime coming?


----------



## Blade (Jun 20, 2011)

This is a manhwa. Not a manga series that can be adapted into anime.






Majeh-Sama said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> I agree it's more than likely Majeh has a power up of some kind when he defeated that dragon. We won't know for sure until he battles Murin again which I suspect it will be in the next two to three volumes. The thing that sucks is waiting for the next volume to be released which may take between 4 to 6 months to come out since chapters come out every two weeks in Korea. Usually there are 7 to 8 chapters in each volume.





*Spoiler*: __ 



Can you post some images from the raw volume?


----------



## Typhoon Gunner (Jun 21, 2011)

Blade said:


> This is a manhwa. Not a manga series that can be adapted into anime.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 




My scanner is a POS at the moment but here's a image of majeh with his new battle armor.

Ch.25 (23)

Also here's the dragon that Majeh fights againt. 

Ch.25 (23)


----------



## Toddler Naruto (Jun 21, 2011)

Blade said:


> This is a manhwa. Not a manga series that can be adapted into anime.



Why is it not possible for manhwas to be turned into anime?


----------



## Ninja Warrior (Jun 21, 2011)

Majeh-Sama said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Majeh does look badass now with all that armor. I hate to see the next poor soul that has to fight Majeh in that form now. XD


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 21, 2011)

Toddler Naruto said:


> Why is it not possible for manhwas to be turned into anime?



'Cause then they'd be called Whanimes!


----------



## Blade (Jun 21, 2011)

Majeh-Sama said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Wow. In this armor, he is a fucking badass.


----------



## Toddler Naruto (Jun 21, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> 'Cause then they'd be called Whanimes!



Seriously, why can a manhwa like King of hell not get an anime adaptation?


----------



## Typhoon Gunner (Jun 21, 2011)

To answer the first question I haven't heard anything happening with King of Hell manhwa being animated. I believe it's possible for this series to become animated but it very rare for a korean manhwa to get a adaptation. The only manhwa that I know of that got a anime series was "Shin Angyo Onshi" but I believe I read somewhere that the author wanted his series animated and went to Japan to have it done.

If King of Hell continues gets a much bigger fanbase then they'll possibly consider making an adaptation. 

Also this may be going of topic but to give an idea how popular KOH currently is in Korea on Chapter 47 a popular Korean manhwa site, KOH in one of the catergorys in the bottom of the page is currently ranked 4th place.


----------



## Toddler Naruto (Jun 21, 2011)

Majeh-Sama said:


> To answer the first question I haven't heard anything happening with King of Hell manhwa being animated. I believe it's possible for this series to become animated but it very rare for a korean manhwa to get a adaptation. The only manhwa that I know of that got a anime series was "Shin Angyo Onshi" but I believe I read somewhere that the author wanted his series animated and went to Japan to have it done.
> 
> If King of Hell continues gets a much bigger fanbase then they'll possibly consider making an adaptation.



Thank you, that's the answer I was looking for.


----------



## Typhoon Gunner (Jun 22, 2011)

Blade said:


> Wow. In this armor, he is a fucking badass.



If you check out the preview chapter 316 in the link down below it looks like Majeh is fighting which I'm not sure if it's the same Dragon or another one.

Also preview chapter 315 shows Murin checking out Older Dohwa which I assume she is a spirit now since she died back in chapter 2. 

Chapter 47

The site is in Korean but if you look half way down you'll see links to preview chapters 308-317. Chapter 308-314 are in volume 38. Chapter 315, 316, and 317 will most likely appear in volume 39.


----------



## Ninja Warrior (Jun 30, 2011)

Majeh-Sama said:


> If you check out the preview chapter 316 in the link down below it looks like Majeh is fighting which I'm not sure if it's the same Dragon or another one.
> 
> Also preview chapter 315 shows Murin checking out Older Dohwa which I assume she is a spirit now since she died back in chapter 2.
> 
> ...



I was checking those links out and too bad they only show only a couple of pages of each chapter. So from the looks of it, the first Dohwa looks like she's being held captive by Murin.

Also question on those three men that you've mention in your post earlier. Do you or anybody know if they're the masterminds of releasing the 7 demons from hell?


----------



## Typhoon Gunner (Jun 30, 2011)

Ninja Warrior said:


> I was checking those links out and too bad they only show only a couple of pages of each chapter. So from the looks of it, the first Dohwa looks like she's being held captive by Murin.
> 
> Also question on those three men that you've mention in your post earlier. Do you or anybody know if they're the masterminds of releasing the 7 demons from hell?



For the moment it looks like it. I like to see what Majeh will do when he learns that Murin has older Dohwa prisioner.

For those three unnamed men I long suspected that they probably had to do something with the release of the demons but I don't think they mentioned it in the series. I have to reread the series again to refresh my memory since I don't remember if those three men appeared between volumes 3 up to the current volume.

BTW chapter 319 has been released in Korea today.



A chapter preview of 318 might be posted sometime soon on toondasi.


----------



## Ninja Warrior (Aug 10, 2011)

I just checked out those preview chapters that you posted. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Looks like Majeh friends meet that masked warrior that you mentioned earlier. Also I checked out 320 and I'm wondering if you know what the heck happen to baby?


----------



## Typhoon Gunner (Aug 10, 2011)

Ninja Warrior said:


> I just checked out those preview chapters that you posted.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



I'm wondering on what happen to him as well. It looks like Hunter is still very frightened about bugs. XD

BTW couple of good news.

One is that mangafox has posted King of Hell as the manga of the week on their front page which I'm glad to see. I'm starting to see people on websites like myanimelist are adding the series to their list.

Another thing that came out today is that news of volume #39 coming out sometime next month but not sure when the exact date of when it will come out. Here the list of upcoming manhwa in Korea.


----------



## Ninja Warrior (Aug 14, 2011)

That's awesome hopefully more people will check out the manhwa that way. Cant wait to see what vol. 39 looks like.


----------



## Typhoon Gunner (Sep 6, 2011)

Daiwon just put up volume 39 page of KOH just recently with the pic of the cover which I've posted below. I'm liking the cover already since we see more of the main characters besides Majeh. XD

They haven't posted the release date yet but it should be coming out sometime soon. I'll post the release date when they post it on their site.


----------



## mali (Sep 6, 2011)

I realy need to pick this serious back up.


----------



## Blade (Sep 6, 2011)

Majeh-Sama said:


> Daiwon just put up volume 39 page of KOH just recently with the pic of the cover which I've posted below. I'm liking the cover already since we see more of the main characters besides Majeh. XD
> 
> They haven't posted the release date yet but it should be coming out sometime soon. I'll post the release date when they post it on their site.




Any new about scans or something?


----------



## Ninja Warrior (Sep 7, 2011)

That's one awesome cover. I might start buying these books whenever I have extra money to spend.


----------



## Typhoon Gunner (Sep 30, 2011)

@ MrCinos & Blade:

There's not much news going on but just to let you guys and everyone else know that it looks like this group on MF will be picking up the series.

Link removed

BTW sorry I'm a little late but volume 39 was released on September 9 and also chapter 325 just came out today in Korea.


----------



## Zetlad (Sep 30, 2011)

Never heard of this manga before seeing this thread so I skimmed through a random chapter. The mangaka's art style seems extremely versatile, switching from comedy to badassery quite fluently from what I can tell. So yeah, the art appeals to me. How is it story-wise?


----------



## Typhoon Gunner (Oct 1, 2011)

Zetlad said:


> Never heard of this manga before seeing this thread so I skimmed through a random chapter. The mangaka's art style seems extremely versatile, switching from comedy to badassery quite fluently from what I can tell. So yeah, the art appeals to me. How is it story-wise?



The art style is like that throughout the manhwa but it?s not used as much in the later volumes as it was in the beginning of the series.

As for the story If you decide to read this series the beginning will start off a little wacky since they introduce Majeh and the King of Hell in a weird way where some readers would have probably drop this series in the first few pages of reading the volume. Once after around volume 3 and beyond the storyline become more interesting and a bit more serious where the fights and battles get more violently intensive and each volume leaves you with a cliffhanger which makes you guessing on what?s going to happen next.


----------



## Ninja Warrior (Oct 1, 2011)

I've just seen some of the newer volumes and the only thing I dislike about the artwork is they need to draw Crazy Dog back to the way they drew him before he was captured or at least in his battle armor. I mean I like the way they draw him in his chibi form now but they don't have to draw him like that every single time that he appears.

The way they draw him in his chibi form now doesn't blend him in well with the environment or with the other main characters which they are drawn normally and very detailed. I think it's alright that they draw Crazy Dog in his chibi form when there's some comedy involved but the way the drawing him now doesn't feel like the old Crazy Dog which I miss the most.


----------



## Blade (Oct 1, 2011)

Majeh-Sama said:


> @ MrCinos & Blade:
> 
> There's not much news going on but just to let you guys and everyone else know that it looks like this group on MF will be picking up the series.
> 
> ...




Yeah, good news. Thanks for the information.


Btw, about volume 39, any new form or a good battle?


----------



## Typhoon Gunner (Oct 1, 2011)

Blade said:


> Yeah, good news. Thanks for the information.
> 
> 
> Btw, about volume 39, any new form or a good battle?



I just got this volume the other day. There’s not much that happens in this volume since Majeh only appears in about three pages where he’s still fighting that same dragon in his new battle armor. This volume is more focused on Dohwa, Young, poong, and Crazy Dog finishing their training with the Soora Demon ruler and acquiring new abilities with their weapons. Once they finished with their training it looks like they teleport to the Human World and help out the leader of the white sects with the crisis that is going on there with the invasion of demons and giant insects. 

Once they defeated the demons easily with their new abilities four new enemies appear out of nowhere. I’m not sure who these enemies are affiliated with but I can guess that Murin possibly sent them there to take care of them but I’m not absolutely sure. Each of the main characters picks out who they are going to fight and begins the main battle between each of them. 

That’s pretty much is the whole volume right there.  Hopefully Majeh will get a longer appearance in the next volume and finally see if he has any new powers.


----------



## NarFan (Oct 2, 2011)

new chapter by mangacurse


----------



## Ninja Warrior (Oct 3, 2011)

Awesome just check it out. So if I where to guess that big guy that betrayed the Sa Gok leader is one of the demons that escape from hell right since he know who Majeh was?

Also what was with Cerberus chasing the snake around in the last of chapter? Was that  demon possessing the snake body before he took over the other body?


----------



## Freija (Nov 1, 2011)

Where can I find raw's for vol 23 and up?


----------



## Ninja Warrior (Nov 26, 2011)

@ Freija: This is the best I can find. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



MNS scans


----------



## Typhoon Gunner (Nov 26, 2011)

Greetings all,

Volume 40 is being released sometime next week in Korea. Here's a pic of the cover.


----------



## Blade (Nov 26, 2011)

Another badass cover.

Any summary about what is going on, in this volume?


----------



## Typhoon Gunner (Nov 27, 2011)

Here's a rough translation of the summary. Sorry I used google translater.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Maengryongui hand, having won power. Yeomwang Majesty's birth!

 McKnight and yomagyeui Cheongpung The end of the fight against the elite troops to Palma!
 Yomaui new sword of the Spirit penetrate the heart!
 Meanwhile, the survivors hyeolgyoui yomae collapsed by the infant, and are accompanied cheongmyeonheuksuneun
 Blind, while heading to the Wulin to encounter strange characters ....

 Wulin is put together, Majesty of the Ready ...
 All that is left as muringwaui rematch!




The only thing I understand from that summary is the last sentence where it mentions Majeh vs Murin rematch which I'm excited about. Judging from the previews from toondosi site it looks like Majeh finishes his training while his friends finishes with their battles.


----------



## Blade (Nov 27, 2011)

I see.

You believe the series is near the final arcs, or it is still gonna have more?


----------



## Markness (Nov 27, 2011)

Majeh-Sama said:


> Greetings all,
> 
> Volume 40 is being released sometime next week in Korea. Here's a pic of the cover.



Too bad there's no next week for the US. It's a good series but I've been coming up for air on it since TokyoPop went under and there's been no sign of any other company being interested in it. I do hope more of it will be translated since that cover makes me wish more of it was available.


----------



## Typhoon Gunner (Nov 27, 2011)

Blade said:


> I see.
> 
> You believe the series is near the final arcs, or it is still gonna have more?



It's hard to say. One thing that I'm still wondering is if Majeh had finished with his original quest on capturing the 7 demons that escape from hell. From volume 1-23 I counted 5 he captured so far but I'm not sure if he caught the other two. But other than that the fight with Murin and majeh will probably last a good three more volumes. I figured that Majeh will still need help from his friends like Cerberus in his human form to defeat Murin. 

When KOH does finally end in Korea I'm sure that comic champ will post something big in the front page of their magazine saying farewell to a great series.



Esomark said:


> Too bad there's no next week for the US. It's a good series but I've been coming up for air on it since TokyoPop went under and there's been no sign of any other company being interested in it. I do hope more of it will be translated since that cover makes me wish more of it was available.



Yea me too. It's going to be almost three years now since the last volume came out in the US and i'm still wishing that some company will be able to pick it up.


----------



## Blade (Nov 27, 2011)

Majeh-Sama said:


> It's hard to say. One thing that I'm still wondering is if Majeh had finished with his original quest on capturing the 7 demons that escape from hell. From volume 1-23 I counted 5 he captured so far but I'm not sure if he caught the other two. But other than that the fight with Murin and majeh will probably last a good three more volumes. I figured that Majeh will still need help from his friends like Cerberus in his human form to defeat Murin.
> 
> When KOH does finally end in Korea I'm sure that comic champ will post something big in the front page of their magazine saying farewell to a great series.




Murin is a fucking beast. He is very strong. In volumes 30-32 weren't when they fought and he beat Majeh easily?


----------



## Typhoon Gunner (Nov 28, 2011)

Blade said:


> Murin is a fucking beast. He is very strong. In volumes 30-32 weren't when they fought and he beat Majeh easily?



Most of the fighting they did was in volume 33 and 34. Majeh, while still in his child form, he knew he was no match against Murin which he killed himself to transform into his adult form. Even in his adult form Majeh and Murin fought evenly but Murin got the advantage in that battle with strength and fighting skill alone and took out Majeh and stole Majeh's powers afterwards.


----------



## Ninja Warrior (Nov 28, 2011)

Looks like a new chapter finally put out.


*Spoiler*: __ 



ch 5


----------



## Typhoon Gunner (Feb 17, 2012)

Found an update that volume #41 should be released sometime next month in March.



Text is in korean but in the table it's listed as number 17.


----------



## Majeh (Feb 22, 2012)

i havent read this in a long time and i bought the volumes up to 22 i believe...r they scanned after that and are the volumes being sold anywhere?


----------



## Typhoon Gunner (Feb 24, 2012)

Majeh said:


> i havent read this in a long time and i bought the volumes up to 22 i believe...r they scanned after that and are the volumes being sold anywhere?



Mangafox only has a couple of chapters of volume 23 up on their site but if you're looking for volumes to buy past volumes 22 you can buy the Korean volumes from this site.



They mostly shipped their products worldwide but the shipping might cost you an arm and a leg if you live outside of the US.


----------



## Majeh (Feb 29, 2012)

Majeh-Sama said:


> Mangafox only has a couple of chapters of volume 23 up on their site but if you're looking for volumes to buy past volumes 22 you can buy the Korean volumes from this site.
> 
> 
> 
> They mostly shipped their products worldwide but the shipping might cost you an arm and a leg if you live outside of the US.



if only i could read korean


----------



## Typhoon Gunner (Mar 19, 2012)

Finally found a pic of the next cover which comes out in Korea on March 20. I see they included Majeh new sword in the cover. It's to bad the logo is covering most of it.  





Majeh said:


> if only i could read korean



Same here.  I hope to learn someday though.


----------



## Ninja Warrior (Apr 25, 2012)

Hey Majeh-Sama

Just wondering where did you find that awesome picture of Majeh in your sig?


----------



## Typhoon Gunner (Apr 25, 2012)

Ninja Warrior said:


> Hey Majeh-Sama
> 
> Just wondering where did you find that awesome picture of Majeh in your sig?



I'd cropped it from a wallpaper that I found recently while browsing on google. Here's a full version of the wallpaper that I used it from.


----------



## Ninja Warrior (Apr 25, 2012)

Wow I have to say that's one of the best KOH wallpapers that I've seen. BTW is the girl on the right Dohwa?


----------



## Typhoon Gunner (Apr 25, 2012)

Indeed, too bad the wallaper isn't in 1080p though.

Actually no she's the Maitreyopts girl from the first volume. Besides Majeh and her the character in the far left is the Soora Demon Ruler and the character in the far right is Samhuk.


----------



## Ninja Warrior (May 10, 2012)

Majeh-Sama said:


> Indeed, too bad the wallaper isn't in 1080p though.
> 
> Actually no she's the Maitreyopts girl from the first volume. Besides Majeh and her the character in the far left is the Soora Demon Ruler and the character in the far right is Samhuk.



Cool thanks.

BTW did KOH release a chapter in volume 10 of comic champ?


----------



## Typhoon Gunner (May 10, 2012)

It looks like they took a break since I don't see King of Hell listed in their table of contents in their latest issue.



Hopefully there will be a new chapter in the next issue which comes out next week.


----------



## Ninja Warrior (May 12, 2012)

So when do you think the next volume will be released?


----------



## Typhoon Gunner (May 12, 2012)

Volume 42 will probably be released sometime in the next month or two. For the last 6 volumes they been releasing around 6 chapters per volume and averaging a volume release every 3 to 4 months.


----------



## Typhoon Gunner (Jun 15, 2012)

The next volume is up and posted on the daiwon site. It's going to be released on June 18. Here's the cover:


----------



## Ninja Warrior (Jun 18, 2012)

An awesome looking cover as always. Any ideas on what happens in this volume?


----------



## Typhoon Gunner (Jun 18, 2012)

Ninja Warrior said:


> An awesome looking cover as always. Any ideas on what happens in this volume?



Here's a rough google translation from the main Korean website.


*Spoiler*: __ 



*

정사 연합의 인간계 VS 요계!
대전쟁의 시작!!

혈기대의 영역 안에서 벌어지는 대난투!
온몸 가득 독을 품은 혈기대주와 각성한 미친개의 치열한 접전, 그 승자는?!
한편 사파 당주들이 집결한 자리에서 유아는 아버지를 이어
혈교주와 사파의 수장의 자리를 고수할 것임을 선언하고….

요괴들에게 유린당하는 현실 앞에 마침내 뭉칠 것을 결의한 정파?사파!!
무린의 성채로 전진을 시작한다!!

 The start of the Great War!* 

Revelation Union's humanoid VS affair!Happening in the realm of youth versus daenantu! Full body of virulent rabies Blood continents and awoke a fierce skirmish, the winner?! Meanwhile, place children in a crowd of Sapa dangju after his father Sapa hyeolgyojuwa declare that stick to the seat of the head and .... Evil beings being trampled in front of reality, sapphire factional opponents determined to finally come together! Murin's Citadel begins to move forward too!


----------



## Ninja Warrior (Aug 13, 2012)

Finally an update after so long.


*Spoiler*: __ 



and open your eyes


----------



## Typhoon Gunner (Aug 14, 2012)

Ninja Warrior said:


> Finally an update after so long.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



That's awesome. We're finally getting closer and closer to the end of Sa Gok saga. After this saga is over, in the next couple of chapters, the search for Majeh saga begins which is about 4 volumes long. Then at about volume 29 the Murin Saga begins which in my opinion is the most epic saga to date.


----------



## Ninja Warrior (Aug 14, 2012)

Another new chapter is out. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



http://www.sakicow.com/king-of-hell-183/




Question, is Majeh is being controlled by that demon that they showed in the beginning of the chapter?


----------



## Typhoon Gunner (Aug 14, 2012)

Ninja Warrior said:


> Another new chapter is out.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



I think he is, in the next few chapters if I remember correctly Majeh will be having an internal battle against him. Also


*Spoiler*: __ 



I think in the next chapter we will be seeing the first appearance of Murin.


----------



## Typhoon Gunner (Sep 17, 2012)

Just a heads up that information about volume 43 has been posted and will be released on September 18. Here's the pic of the next volume:


----------



## Ninja Warrior (Dec 10, 2012)

Finally a new chapter has been released:

*Spoiler*: __ 



http://www.mangaupdates.com/series.html?id=1686


----------



## Typhoon Gunner (Dec 10, 2012)

That's cool. It looks like another group has picked up this series. 

BTW just found out today that volume 44 will be released sometime this month. Here's the cover of the next volume:


----------



## Ninja Warrior (Dec 12, 2012)

Yea but it looks like they might drop it.  I just saw the new chapter today and they mentioned on the first page that it didn't get enough views to continue it. I don't know why they want to drop it since it's the second most popular series on their site. I hope they reconsider and continue on with the series.


----------



## Typhoon Gunner (Dec 19, 2012)

Ninja Warrior said:


> Yea but it looks like they might drop it.  I just saw the new chapter today and they mentioned on the first page that it didn't get enough views to continue it. I don't know why they want to drop it since it's the second most popular series on their site. I hope they reconsider and continue on with the series.



It's looks like that they change their mind since they just released a new chapter today. These next few volumes are a little boring since not much happens. At around volume 28 is what I'm really waiting to see which Majeh vs Murin saga finally begins with the story picking up again.


----------



## Ninja Warrior (Dec 19, 2012)

That's awesome. At least we don't have to wait a year for someone else to pick up this series again. BTW it looks like they just released chapter 189 just now.


----------



## Typhoon Gunner (Jan 10, 2013)

They just released another chapter today. Where now geting into best part of this saga where Majeh starts to regain his lost memories.


----------



## Ninja Warrior (Jan 16, 2013)

Another new chapter today. This chapter is sad since Majeh kills the older Dohwa in his memory's and permanently loses all memory relating to her.


----------



## Black Mirror (Mar 18, 2013)

i reached chapter 10. I expected something serious at the beginning but it turned out to be a crack series. korean gintama I'd say


----------



## rajin (Aug 29, 2013)

*King of Hell Volume 46 Raw *
*Ch.32

**42 TO 45 VOLUME
Ch.32
Ch.32
Ch.32
Ch.32*


----------



## Sherlōck (Sep 24, 2013)

Finished 11th volume today.

I am enjoying the series so far. It has a good plot &  fights are good.


----------



## Typhoon Gunner (Sep 26, 2013)

It's been awhile but for those that are still interested there's a new volume coming out in South Korea tomorrow. Here's the cover of volume 47:


----------



## rajin (Aug 1, 2014)

*volume 5 extras were also posted on Batoto. 
volume 5 extras were also posted on Batoto. 
volume 5 extras were also posted on Batoto. *


----------



## Typhoon Gunner (Oct 23, 2015)

Wow I can't believe its been two years already since I last posted. Sorry for the lack of not updating with the current volumes but just a heads up, first of today Korea just release volume #55 of the series.

Another thing I want to mention is there's a possibility that King of Hell might of ended in Korea judging by looking on the covers of their last 7 comic champ magazines which publish the chapters and I didn't see any sign of King of Hell being mentioned on there. Usually they list the names of what chapters are in their magazines and normally I never see King of Hell take longer than a month break but now its been over three months now since the last time I seen King of Hell being mentioned.

I won't know for sure if its the end of the series until I check out volume #54 and #55 but judging from recent volumes it looks like its getting there. When I get those volumes i'll post about it as well as my thoughts of the series if it's indeed the end.


----------

